

Show HN: Magnus Rose presents DRIFT, The Image Inspiration Engine - mrose
http://drift.io

======
tokenizer
Looks good. Did you contact the artists for their permission or simply look
for creative common photos?

As a web developer my only suggestion would be to hone the design's
responsiveness. It's odd though because on one hand, it's odd to see your
header width responsive but not the content, but on the other hand, it's
pretty functional because not everything is a link, which is good with phones.
Was this intentional?

~~~
mrose
Backgrounds are explicitly chosen by CC license. The rest of the photos are
already publicly shared and I link back to the original source.

I'm glad you pointed out the width of the image stream not being responsive.
This is intentional. A gripe of mine regarding the latest image display
paradigms is the over-use of browser width. In my research, the strain on the
eyes as a result of two dimensional scanning (up/down + left/right) became
annoying very fast. The sweet spot seems to be 3 columns, allowing the eyes to
gracefully pan down the page and every now and then look away at the
background to prevent excess strain.

~~~
tokenizer
Interesting! I'll definitely remember this when designing certain pages. I'm
pumped to see another ambitious .io.

It might be weird to say this, but as another person picking a .io for an
ambitious project, every great site on this tld helps the domain's image.

------
randomdrake
Nice work!

Bit of constructive criticism:

1) My first reaction was to attempt to click on the image to go to the source
or see the enlarged original. I find that clicking on the image doesn't do
anything at all.

2) "Show Map" works fine if what you're searching for is around you, but as it
is, I just got a map zoomed on my location and there's nothing at all to see
or look at.

3) Scrolling is choppy (Google Chrome) for me. Particularly when a new
background image is being loaded. Maybe provide an option to turn off the
background image for those who experience the same or want a slightly cleaner
look?

Cool job though. I've bookmarked it for when I'm looking for visual
stimulation for ideas.

~~~
mrose
Thanks for your comment. I'm happy to hear you've bookmarked the site!

My response to your criticism:

1) Good point. Originally, clicking the images would take you to the source
page. I removed that functionality because it messed up the experience for
touch devices. I'm going to add it back in for desktops in a few minutes.

2) The map is sort of a "look ahead" feature. That is to say, it's value will
rise as more and more location-based images are shared. I'm rather impressed
with the quality of content currently available around major metro areas.

3) Curious to know what hardware you're using. I'll add a way to turn off the
background in a few minutes.

Thanks again.

~~~
randomdrake
>3) Curious to know what hardware you're using. I'll add a way to turn off the
background in a few minutes.

Chrome on Windows 7 20.0.1132.47 m

Core2 Duo @2.66GHz

4GB of memory

64 bit

It's really just the fading effect that slows things down. I'm running at
1920x1080 on a Quadro NVS 160M.

~~~
mrose
Thanks for the info... I haven't made the change yet because I'd like the
"off-switch" to be as elegant as possible. But rest assured, it will be there
soon and it will be awesome :) The images should be clickable now.

